# Reemplazos Transistores



## rampa (May 14, 2007)

Hola a todos.

Andaba buscando si alguien tiene o sabra donde conseguir algun libro (pdf) con todos los reemplazos de los transistores.

Generalmente busco aca: http://www.ee.washington.edu/circuit_archive/parts/cross.html pero casi nunca consigo los reemplazos que venden por mis pagos.

Cualquier ayudita se agradece.


----------



## Avid (May 14, 2007)

Creo que puedes buscar en www.datasheetcatalog.com


----------

